
How the Rise of Apple is Just Like the Rise of Mammals - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/26810/
======
tobylane
A lot of things are like this, such as how much of what Amazon sells, Kindles
are at one end and obscure books, dvds are at the other end, it's an often
quoted phrase for online selling. It's a flipped round (but still related)
version of <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Tail>

